# Used Cars - Almancil Area



## GJHanley (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am moving to the Algarve this easter and I have decided to sell my UK car and I am going to buy in Portugal. I appreciate that cars are more expensive in Portugal, however at least the steering wheel will be on the correct side. We will have about 10,000 euros and were hoping this would be sufficient to buy a reasonable family car and a 2nd "runaround" car. 

Does anybody either have any cars for sale or can anybody recommend a good, reliable used car dealer within 20 miles or more from Almancil. We will be hiring a car initally until we find what we require.

Any help or tips appreciated,

Kind Regards,

Gary.


----------

